# Best Iphone GPS



## adamsoa (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm looking for a good GPS program for an iPhone. Something that I can download maps on for when I'm out of service areas. ---Also something that I could use on both iPhone and iPad.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

This is all I have used for the past 4 years and have yet to see anything that touches it. It has rendered my GPS useless.

Gaia GPS: Topo Maps and Trails for Offline Hiking and Camping by TrailBehind
https://appsto.re/us/bwHNt.i


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

On-X Maps is probably the most popular one out there.

http://onxmaps.com/


----------



## Bucksnort (Nov 15, 2007)

I really like Trimble GPS hunt. You can save your hunt data. You can also make and print maps online

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

I use onxmaps, and really like it. I did not think that I would want or need all of the layers and other gizmos, but I have been surprised how much I use besides the simple, where am I GPS part of it. 

Like with other apps, you need to down load allot of data and layers while you have service, in order to be able to use them once you are out of service. That is the biggest complaint I have seen from people using GPS apps, they don't understand this or download the data they need. So everything works great for them when they have service, but when they get in to the back country, all they have is a spot on the screen.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Delorme has a new one out. It looks to be good and now has landowner boundaries.


----------



## yak4fish (Nov 16, 2007)

So these programs are able to track my location with no service? How is this possible?
If I could get more battery life out of this phone my GPS is effectively obsolete.
This is something I will have to look into.


----------



## adamsoa (Oct 29, 2007)

Most of the smart phones have a built in GPS now days. I've been a hardcore GPS guy for a lot of years but now there's no need to pack your gps when your phone can do it all. There are a ton of gps apps out there. I'm just trying to find a good one amongst the many.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

yak4fish said:


> So these programs are able to track my location with no service? How is this possible?
> If I could get more battery life out of this phone my GPS is effectively obsolete.
> This is something I will have to look into.


I get more battery life with one of these: http://www.goalzero.com/p/133/guide-10-plus-recharger


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> This is all I have used for the past 4 years and have yet to see anything that touches it. It has rendered my GPS useless.
> 
> Gaia GPS: Topo Maps and Trails for Offline Hiking and Camping by TrailBehind
> https://appsto.re/us/bwHNt.i


Ya, I downloaded Gaia to my phone before last years hunts after reading your recommendation of it on another thread and I liked it alot. It was better and cheaper than onyx which I used the year before. I did like onyx too but I liked Gaia a little more.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

yak4fish said:


> So these programs are able to track my location with no service? How is this possible?
> If I could get more battery life out of this phone my GPS is effectively obsolete.
> This is something I will have to look into.


Your GPS on your phone works without cell service just like any handheld GPS, the deal is you need to download the maps and photo's of the area you are going to be in before you get out of cell service or better yet use WIFI instead of burning up air time. You have to prior plan. Currently I have about 8 gigs of map data stored on my phones microSD card. If you go this route get the biggest SD card you can for your phone, I run a 32 gig SD card.

Delorme earthmate is a good app and works with the Delorme InReach satellite text messenger. Backcountry Navigator is also a good app.

To get more battery life out of your phone turn off the cell service when out of cell coverage so your phone doesn't keep searching for service. When in cell service just turning off the data in your phone helps since the phone isn't always looking for email, facebook and other notifications. Not sure what you can or can't do with IPhone as I run Android.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

It is the same for IPhone and IPads. You just put them in airplane mode. I take both and use them both a lot. I download books and movies onto the iPad. After spending the better part of 5 days stuck in a tent with biblical type rainfall I was very thankful that I did.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

http://www.adventurealan.com/iphone-gps-map-backpacking/


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

I use the Atlogis US Topo Maps Pro (Android only, not available for iPhone) upgraded to the Pro from the Free to be able to use "offline". It seems to do everything that my previous GPS ever did. Like has been mentioned though, I have had to download the tiles (no additional charge) for the areas that I hunt otherwise it's just a blue dot on a blank screen.

I carry one of those little pocket chargers with me for when the battery gets low. I find that I can go about 2/3 of the day with the GPS open so a quick plug in to the pocket charger while I'm sitting eating lunch or sitting over my favorite water hole keeps me charged all day.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

derekp1999 said:


> I use the Atlogis US Topo Maps Pro (Android only, not available for iPhone) upgraded to the Pro from the Free to be able to use "offline". It seems to do everything that my previous GPS ever did. Like has been mentioned though, I have had to download the tiles (no additional charge) for the areas that I hunt otherwise it's just a blue dot on a blank screen.
> 
> I carry one of those little pocket chargers with me for when the battery gets low. I find that I can go about 2/3 of the day with the GPS open so a quick plug in to the pocket charger while I'm sitting eating lunch or sitting over my favorite water hole keeps me charged all day.


I have ran my Android phone in GPS mode with it blue toothed to my InReach and leaving cell service on as I would hit a sweet spot every once in a while to get texts for 14 hours and only be down to 80 percent on the battery, after 2 days of this I was down to 50 percent battery. The InReach was talking to my phone every 10 minutes laying down track points. I do shut off the screen when I am not using the phone and turn off the wireless data. When running the phone and GPS on my ATV where I tend to leave the screen on all the time I have ran it 8 hours and still had over 50 percent battery.


----------



## swampfox (Dec 30, 2014)

I run an app on my iPhone called TopoMaps. It just uses the USGS topo maps that you download before heading in the field. It's not the fanciest or most feature-rich app out there, but i've been using it for almost 5 years and it has worked flawlessly for me. I don't know what I would do without it. I use that and a goal-zero solar panel on extended trips and its all i need.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

swampfox said:


> I run an app on my iPhone called TopoMaps. It just uses the USGS topo maps that you download before heading in the field. It's not the fanciest or most feature-rich app out there, but i've been using it for almost 5 years and it has worked flawlessly for me. I don't know what I would do without it. I use that and a goal-zero solar panel on extended trips and its all i need.


I use this as well as the Gaia App. More so for a change of pace at times but it is helpful and can do the trick on it's own. Gaia is just far more versatile tin waypoints, tracking and all of the fringes.


----------



## swampfox (Dec 30, 2014)

I'll have to try that one. I've been pretty happy with topomaps but maybe I just don't know what I'm missing out on.


----------



## pheasantphool (Nov 30, 2007)

*Alaska*

Which app would be best for a fishing trip to Doc Warners in Alaska? We have either android or IOS in our group. Thanks


----------

